

Why I'm an ebook convert - bdfh42
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/feb/15/charlie-brooker-ebook-convert

======
Luc
Amazing how 9 out of 10 comments on that article are about how ebook readers
are a silly fad. I don't even own one and even I can see paper books are soon
going to be second choice, behind digital versions.

------
wendroid
Good for Charlie. I love my Sony PRS500. Ok no wifi or fancy (it does play
mp3s!), but it was $150 for ebay, so when I driopped it and a bit of the case
broke I just stuck some duct tape on it and didn't care.

I've filled it with stuff from Gutenburg, stuff you can't even buy if you
wanted to. It'll be a long time before I've read my way through the free
stuff. And by then I'll be able to bay a fancy one.

